# 2017 Chevy Cruze - No Trunk Emergency Release?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Is yours a sedan or a hatchback?

If it's the latter, then you will have neither, nor is it required by law for the emergency release, as it is not enclosed.


----------



## Novalex (Feb 24, 2021)

Hatchback


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup, that's why. Only the sedan gets a trunk release and only the sedan requires an emergency release.

Since the hatch is open to the interior, such a release is not required by law.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Novalex said:


> My 2017 Chevy Cruze does not have a trunk emergency release but the owners manual indicates that a glow in the dark button is present on the inside of the trunk. Federal motor vehicle safety standard states that all cars are required to have an emergency release on the interior of the trunk. Will Chevy swap my car for one that complies with safety standards? The car also does not have an interior trunk release button although the manual states there is a button located on the drivers side. My car does not have that button that is also displayed as a stock item.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

